# Making good progress with Stitch!



## Holly.Kinz (Aug 18, 2011)

Three weeks ago, I became a hedgie mommy for the first time ever. I was nervous just driving almost 3hrs to get him! Anyways, I got to the breeders home and within two mins of being in the house he hands me my hedgie that I had bought. My face was just like " :shock: " LOL. It was alright though. Course when I got home, he was grumpy as expected. Poor guy. The next day it took me half hr to work up the courage to pick him up and I did it. I was so proud of myself. It went well. Oh than on the same day he bit me. It was my mistake. I was letting him smell me.. with the hand that I gave him chicken with.. :roll: Than the self anointing issue. He had put peas all over him. He looked like he was trying to dye his quills lime green! I had to bath him, luckly he didn't mind the bath. Thank you God! 

Hes gotten along so well with my dog Kassie who's only two yrs old. I think Kassie thinks Stitch is her baby.. He doesn't huff or pop at her. The other night Kassie got to close to Stitch, and she got his quills up her nose. Stitch was probably laughing at her. My dog just started to snizz and rub her nose on the rug LOL. Stitch is also getting along with my mom but not so much with my cat even though they kinda play hide and seek but only on Stitchs time though!

Lastnight I ran out and got some fabric and sewed him up a sleeping bag and it didn't go to well when I introduced it to him so I left it in his cage than today I find him in it, not afraid of it, so I lifted the bag slowly supporting him and putting him on my lap. He kinda poked his head out and was smelling me than he went to sleep for a good hr and gave him a "good morning treat" when he woke up. I think I'm doing pretty good with him!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Stitch is adorable! And it sounds like you're doing great!

Keep up the good work - and the pictures!!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Holly.Kinz (Aug 18, 2011)

PJM said:


> Stitch is adorable! And it sounds like you're doing great!
> 
> Keep up the good work - and the pictures!!


aww thank you !


----------



## Holly.Kinz (Aug 18, 2011)

Rainy said:


> Awe. Keep up the great work!


Thank you so much. I'm really enjoying having him in my life


----------

